Ask HN: Have you ever pulled a plug on sideproject before release, why? - Karmadilla
======
jacquesm
Many times. For one building stuff is fun, running it often is not and while
you are building it you get a much better picture of what it will take to run
something once it is finished (aka: think before you leap).

Other reasons are that I realized something had already been done but much
better even though my initial research didn't turn it up and finally because I
could not get something to work at a level high enough to be exposed for
public consumption.

------
citizens
Yes, several times. Sometimes opportunities feel like liabilities.

